# Nervous first time aqua parent to be



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Only 2 weeks after acquiring my newest Axolotl's I'm now the proud parent (am I really the parent?) of approx. 400 Axolotl eggs 

Attempting to separate them from the decorations, slate tile, fake plants was hell and a half with the gooey placenta like stuffs  Now they're safe from the other Axy's in their own 10 gallon nano... for the next week and a half when they should hatch!!!

Crossing my fingers and hoping I don't accidentally kill too many and that Axolotl's will be more readily available in the LM soon!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, congratulations! That's so exciting!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very exciting can't wait to hear how this turns out...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

congratulations that sounds so cool! post lots of pics as the young develop please


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's a few photo's of them at day 7



















and last night at day 9. THey develop so fast, you can see the gill formation! The countdown really begins now!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

found the eggs confusing for a sec and then it dawned on me.. they should be like frogs as they are amphibians.. gonna be neat being able to watch them develop inside the egg


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

It's day 13 and they're squirming around in their egg sacs! Hopefully I'll see some hatching out tomorrow!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

wow very interesting. and very nice pics


----------

